# Kopete - Kein Video-Symbol im Einrichtungsdialog [solved]

## Randy Andy

Hi Leute.

Was ich Euch schon länger mal fragen wollte.

Wo ist den das Video-Symbol aus dem Einrichtungsdialog von Kopete hin verschwunden?

Damit konnte man so schön die Funktion der WebCam überprüfen. Das war mir eigentlich das wichtigste an Kopete, denn Skypen nutze ich eigentlich nicht.

Das ist seit einigen upates abhanden gekommen, ich meine seit KDE-4.7.3 bereits, kann mich aber mit der Version täuschen.

Im Changelog konnte ich nix dazu finden, USE-Flags hab ich auch nicht geändert, aber diverse Kernel.

Kamera wird aber noch erkannt per lsusb.

1.) Woran liegt's?

2.) Wie prüft ihr sonst am einfachsten die Funktion eurer WebCams mittels live eingeblendetem Video auf den Bildschirm unter KDE und ohne große Installationsorgien andere Programme mit vielen Abhängigkeiten?

Ansonsten guten Rusch, Andy.

----------

## boris64

1) Hast du kopete mit dem USE-Flag "v4l" gebaut?

2) Kopete  :Wink: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Boris,

upps, das ist ja'n Ding   :Embarassed:  Offensichtlich hab ich es global abgeschaltet (-v4l) dachte aber es hätte danach noch einige Zeit funktioniert, sonst hätte ich das sicher eher in Zusammenhang gebracht (*oder aber ich werd' alt...)

Vermutlich war's wegen dem leidlichen linux-header-Bug. https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=359595

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=361943

Dafür hatte ich global das +v4l2 USE-Flag aktiviert und das -v4l Flag deaktiviert, dachte das sollte der Nachfolger sein, nur leider macht hier kein vorhandenes Paket davon Gebrauch. 

Ich meine Übergangsweise hätte das noch funktioniert (oder aber *).

Mittlerweile ist das v4l2 Use-Flag aber als unbekannt deklariert (in ufed) bzw. euse -i v4l2 sagt:

```

euse -i v4l2

global use flags (searching: v4l2)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

local use flags (searching: v4l2)

************************************************************

no matching entries found
```

Hab ich da was verpasst?

Nun stelle ich also alles wieder um auf v4l, schätze dann wird es wieder gehen (kompiliert noch).

Bitte um nähere Hinweise auf die verpasste Änderung.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## firefly

da v4l1 an sich im kernel selbst als depricated markiert ist, denke ich dass das v4l useflag jetzt auch für v2 von v4l verwendet wird.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hat ganz so den Anschein, firefly.

So, zwischenzeitlich funktioniert auch mein kopete mit Video/Webcam wieder.

Dank und Gruß, 

Andy.

----------

